# Me tapino!



## ulisseo

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono alla ricerca dell'equivalente francese di questo arcaismo, se esiste, o di qualcosa di analogo.
Grazie in anticipo!
Matteo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao ulisseo,
Se "me tapino" vale "povero me", sarebbe in francese "pauvre de moi" o "misère de moi" .


----------



## ulisseo

Merci beaucoup matoupaschat!


----------



## frites

"pauvre de moi" est très bien (et un peu désuet)
"misère de moi" jamais entendu


----------



## ulisseo

frites said:


> "pauvre de moi" est très bien (et un peu désuet)
> "misère de moi" jamais entendu



C'est bien désuet ! "Me tapino" est très désuet, il s'agit d'une expression littéraire, quasiment jamais utilisé.


----------



## sterrenzio

Serait "hélas!" encore plus désuet que "pauvre de moi"?


----------



## ulisseo

sterrenzio said:


> Serait "hélas!" encore plus désuet que "pauvre de moi"?



Merci sterrenzio,
oui, "hélas!" me plait aussi! ("ahimè!")


----------



## sterrenzio

Prego!
"Ahimè" o "ohimè" li scrivo e li dico abbastanza spesso, per sdrammatizzare certe situazioni... Ahimè )


----------



## patrovytt

Peuchère de moi!?!


----------

